# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نحوه تحلیل تست در باکس های مطالعاتی

## Mirrorball

سلام به همگی
چند وقتیه که من گزارش های مطالعه روزانه م رو توی اولین ثابت قدمان در گزارش روزانه تا کنکور 1401 میزارم
و خیلیا بهم گفتن تعداد تستی که میزنم با ساعت مطالعه م همخوانی نداره و احتمالا بخاطر رد شدن سریع از سوالا و درست تحلیل نکردنشونه. (میانگین تراز قلمچیم هم 6200 هست که خب..خیلی جای پیشرفت داره..)
به همین خاطر ممنون میشم کسایی که در این زمینه اطلاعات دارن بیان و بگن که دقیقا تست های هر درس رو توی باکس های مطالعه چجوری باید تحلیل کرد؟
چون راستش حس میکنم اصلا نمیدونم تحلیل درست چجوریه و چه قدر طول میکشه.. :Yahoo (50): 
حتی اگر وقت نداشتین که نحوه تحلیل تست های همه درس ها رو توضیح بدید، به صورت تک درس هم بنویسید یه دنیا ممنونتون میشم :Yahoo (65): 

این ها هم نمونه چند تا از گزارش کار های من هستن:



> گزارش امروز: ۶ ساعت و ۵ دقیقه--۱۹۳ تست
> ۳۵ دقیقه ادبیات_ ۴۱ تست
> ۱ ساعت و ۱۷ دقیقه زیست_ ۴۷ تست
> ۳ ساعت فیزیک_۸۰ تست
> ۴۷ دقیقه شیمی_۲۰ تست
> ۲۶ دقیقه زمین شناسی_۵ تست





> گزارش امروز: ۵ ساعت و ۱۳ دقیقه
> ۲۱۰ تست





> گزارش امروز
> 5 ساعت
> 187 تست
> برای همه کسایی فردا آزمون دارن از جمله خودم آرزوی موفقیت میکنم





> ۶ ساعت و ۱۰ دقیقه
> ۲۷۶ تست

----------


## Mirrorball

روش تحلیل تست من توی همه درسا تقریبا یکیه
تست ها رو تقریبا هر 10 تا یا هر دو صفحه میزنم بعد پاسخنامه رو چک میکنم، اگه نکته ای باشه که بلد نباشم یادداشتش میکنم اگر هم مسئله ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی باشه که راه حلش به ذهنم نرسید، یا تست قشنگی بود، یا به دلیل ندونستن نکته اشتباه حلش کردم رو مارک دار میکنم که توی باکس های بعدی دوره شون کنم.

----------


## WickedSick

سلام وقت بخیر
اونروز هم گفتم که مصاحبه رو بخونین، برای همین بود  :Yahoo (4): 
مطمئن باشین به کارتون میاد و توی سکشن های " نحوه مطالعه  + سکشن نحوه تصحیح و تحیلی آزمون " هر درس، کاملا توضیح دادم که چجور تست بزنین..حالا اگر هم که کامل تر میخواین، در تکمیل صحبتای اون تاپیک عرض کنم که:
کلا هردرسی نحوه تست زدن خودش رو میطلبه و نمیشه قانون کلی پیچوند
اما نکته ای که مهمه، تستای آموزشی رو نیاز نیس کلا وقت بگیرین مخصوصا اگر اوایل خوندنتون هست. فقط سعی کنین با یه وقت منطقی(مثلا اگه ریاضیه دیگه فوقش 1.5 دقیقه بمونین رو سوال بیشتر نمونین) حل کنین، و بعدش دقیقا تحلیل کنین
همه سوالات هم نیاز به تحلیل دارن! چه صحیح چه غلط چه نزده
بعد از اینکه زدین، میرید و پاسخنامه رو به دقتتت میخونین، و هر نکته ای که داشت اگرکه جدید بود، از روی کتاب علامت میزنین یا یادداشت میکنین.

----------


## Mirrorball

> زیست: زیست رو من پیشنهاد میکنم 3 قسمت کنین.
> دور اول کلیات فصل رو صرفا بخونین. مثلا از فصل پروتئین سازی صرفا بدونین که rRNA چیه یا رونویسی چیه یا ترجمه چیه. مطالب سطحی و نه عمقی.
> دور دوم که یه بِیس و پایه ساختید از خودتون میتونین وارد جزییات بشید. تمامی شکل های کتاب, عنوان ها, تک تک جملات کتاب, شماره و ترتیب مراحل هر پروسه و... کاندید یک سوال هستن.
> تک تک مطالب رو قشنگ روشون ریز میشید.
> دور سوم هم که میرید از روی کتابای تست تون سوالات رو جواب میدید.
> توجه کنین که سوالات همگی مهم هستن و تک تک گزینه ها قابلیت یادگیری رو دارن.
> در مورد حاشیه نویسی, اولا که خیلی نیاز نیس هر نکته ای رو وارد کنین صرفا نکته های قشنگ رو وارد کنین.
> دوما اگه دیدید کتاب داره خیلی شلوغ میشه توی یه برگه جدا بنویسین. میتونین بدید بیرون واستون یه جوری هست که بین هر دو برگ کتاب درسی یه a5 میزارن. که بتونین نکات رو توی اون وارد کنین که خیلیم شلوغ نشه کتابتون.
> 
> ...


برای کسایی که مصاحبه اقای توفیقی رو نخوندن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr future

منم تقریبا همین جوری تحلیل میکنم 
فکر کنم دلیل ساعت مطالعه کمت با توجه به تعداد تستت به خاطر تسلطت باشه

----------


## Mirrorball

> منم تقریبا همین جوری تحلیل میکنم 
> فکر کنم دلیل ساعت مطالعه کمت با توجه به تعداد تستت به خاطر تسلطت باشه


I hope so!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> روش تحلیل تست من توی همه درسا تقریبا یکیه
> تست ها رو تقریبا هر 10 تا یا هر دو صفحه میزنم بعد پاسخنامه رو چک میکنم، اگه نکته ای باشه که بلد نباشم یادداشتش میکنم اگر هم مسئله ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی باشه که راه حلش به ذهنم نرسید، یا تست قشنگی بود، یا به دلیل ندونستن نکته اشتباه حلش کردم رو مارک دار میکنم که توی باکس های بعدی دوره شون کنم.


منم تقریبا کار اضافه‌‌تری نمیکردم. فقط اگه مثلا از یه مبحث یا یه تیپ زیاد غلط داشتم دوباره می‌خوندمش. یا تو حل‌کردنیا مطمئن میشدم حتما سوال رو فهمیدم. گاهی آخر شب دوباره اون تستا رو میزدم

----------


## Mirrorball

> منم تقریبا کار اضافه‌‌تری نمیکردم. فقط اگه مثلا از یه مبحث یا یه تیپ زیاد غلط داشتم دوباره می‌خوندمش. یا تو حل‌کردنیا مطمئن میشدم حتما سوال رو فهمیدم. گاهی آخر شب دوباره اون تستا رو میزدم


عه منم همین کارا رو میکنم که!
احیانا بنظر شما هم تعداد تست های من غیرمعقوله؟ مخصوصا با توجه به ترازم..(6200)؟ چون خودم خیلی تلاش کردم ترازم رو ببرم بالا ولی هر سری بعد ازمون اینطوریم که..از این بهتر نمیتونستم جواب بدم!! یعنی از درصد هام راضیم، ولی از تراز و رتبه؟ نوچ
عادیه یا نه؟ میانگین تراز شما چه قدر بود پارسال؟ و اینکه پیشنهاد شما چیه به منی که دوست دارم رتبه زیر 1000 منطقه بیارم؟
ممنون میشم اگه امکانش هست راهنماییم کنید :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> عه منم همین کارا رو میکنم که!
> احیانا بنظر شما هم تعداد تست های من غیرمعقوله؟ مخصوصا با توجه به ترازم..(6200)؟ چون خودم خیلی تلاش کردم ترازم رو ببرم بالا ولی هر سری بعد ازمون اینطوریم که..از این بهتر نمیتونستم جواب بدم!! یعنی از درصد هام راضیم، ولی از تراز و رتبه؟ نوچ
> عادیه یا نه؟ میانگین تراز شما چه قدر بود پارسال؟ و اینکه پیشنهاد شما چیه به منی که دوست دارم رتبه زیر 1000 منطقه بیارم؟
> ممنون میشم اگه امکانش هست راهنماییم کنید


چیز غیرمعقولی ندیدم‌. ولی ساعت مطالعه‌تون اگه مال روزهای سفیده کمه.
پایین بودن تراز یه بخشیش بخاطر تقلب‌های گسترده‌ای هست که صورت میگیره متاسفانه. برای بالا بردن تراز تحلیل آزمون و زدن آزمون تمرینی قبل از آزمون اصلی رو جدی بگیر.
میانگین من ۶۷۰۰ بود حدودا. ولی با میانگین‌های خیلی پایین‌تر از منم همین رتبه رو آوردن. کلا پارسال ارتباط تراز و رتبه کنکور از همیشه کمتر بود.

----------


## Mirrorball

> چیز غیرمعقولی ندیدم‌. ولی ساعت مطالعه‌تون اگه مال روزهای سفیده کمه.
> پایین بودن تراز یه بخشیش بخاطر تقلب‌های گسترده‌ای هست که صورت میگیره متاسفانه. برای بالا بردن تراز تحلیل آزمون و زدن آزمون تمرینی قبل از آزمون اصلی رو جدی بگیر.
> میانگین من ۶۷۰۰ بود حدودا. ولی با میانگین‌های خیلی پایین‌تر از منم همین رتبه رو آوردن. کلا پارسال ارتباط تراز و رتبه کنکور از همیشه کمتر بود.


که اینطور..خیلی تشکر میکنم بابت راهنماییتون. مرسی که وقت گذاشتین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام به همگی
> چند وقتیه که من گزارش های مطالعه روزانه م رو توی اولین ثابت قدمان در گزارش روزانه تا کنکور 1401 میزارم
> و خیلیا بهم گفتن تعداد تستی که میزنم با ساعت مطالعه م همخوانی نداره و احتمالا بخاطر رد شدن سریع از سوالا و درست تحلیل نکردنشونه.


سلام 

تنبل خان چرا ساعت مطالعه ات رو نمیاری بالاتر ؟  :Yahoo (4):  از وقتی که دیدمت ساعت مطالعه ات میانگین بین 5 تا 6 گیر کرده
اگه مدرسه داشتی میگفتم خوبه ولی فارغ التحصیلی بابا ، حداقل بیارش روی میانگین 8 ساعت
فکر کنم کلا وسط مطالعه پرش ذهنی زیاد داری و هی دوس داری سریع تموم کنی بری سراغ کار دیگه
این چندوقتم دیدم درطول روز خیلی زیاد آنلاین میشی (سعی کن کلا توی بازه های منظم و شرطی سازی شده اینجا بیای ، مثلا من خودم موقع کنکور از غروب به بعد آنلاین میشدم )

این زیاد چک کردن فضای مجازی درطول روز خودش یکی از سدهایی هست که کیفیت و کمیت درس خوندنت رو خراب میکنه بعدا هم که اعتیاد بشه بدتر...
خلاصه سعی کن بیشتر کنترلش کنی :Yahoo (4): 

درمورد تعداد تست هات ، نظر من اینکه اصلا تعداد تست هات رو پایین نیار
بجاش سعی کن ساعت مطالعه ات رو  فعلا روی میانگین 8 تثبیت کنی این تایم های اضافه شده رو میتونی بدی به سهم مربوط به مطالعه  ، مثلا شما که قبلا 1 ساعت زیست میخوندی و 47 تا تست میزدی ، میکنیش مثلا 90 دقیقه زیست و 47 تا تست

درکل منظورم اینکه تعداد تست رو حفظ کن ، ساعت های اضافه شده رو بده به مطالعه و رفع اشکاله بیشتر

درمورد تحلیل و برسی تست هم بعدا میام یه چیزایی میگم الان از پشت صحنه اشاره میکنن باید برم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mirrorball

> سلام 
> 
> تنبل خان چرا ساعت مطالعه ات رو نمیاری بالاتر ؟  از وقتی که دیدمت ساعت مطالعه ات میانگین بین 5 تا 6 گیر کرده
> اگه مدرسه داشتی میگفتم خوبه ولی فارغ التحصیلی بابا ، حداقل بیارش روی میانگین 8 ساعت
> فکر کنم کلا وسط مطالعه پرش ذهنی زیاد داری و هی دوس داری سریع تموم کنی بری سراغ کار دیگه
> این چندوقتم دیدم درطول روز خیلی زیاد آنلاین میشی (سعی کن کلا توی بازه های منظم و شرطی سازی شده اینجا بیای ، مثلا من خودم موقع کنکور از غروب به بعد آنلاین میشدم )
> 
> این زیاد چک کردن فضای مجازی درطول روز خودش یکی از سدهایی هست که کیفیت و کمیت درس خوندنت رو خراب میکنه بعدا هم که اعتیاد بشه بدتر...
> خلاصه سعی کن بیشتر کنترلش کنی
> ...


اولا که مررسی زیرو جان اعظم که وقت گذاشتی و راهنماییم کردی
بعد یه چند تا نکته که البته امیدوارم به عنوان بهانه نبینیشون
امسال کلاس انلاین ها و کمک کردن تو درسای داداشم به عهده منه که تقریبا هر روز 4 ساعت زمان میبره. امااا مگه میشه زیرو چیزی بگه و اطاعت امر نشه؟ چشم مناز همین فردا برنامم روتغییر میدم و شروع میکنم به 8 ساعت خوندن و توی تاپیک گزارش کار هم حتما مینویسم.
و اینکه..من فقط تلگرام و واتسپ دارم، که البته هیچیم توشون نیست و خیلی وقتم رو نمیگیرن ولی چون اکثر جزوه هام آنلاینن توی باکس های مطالعه لبتابم روشنه و قبل از شروع باکس عادت داره به انجمن سر بزنم..که اگه نوتیف جدیدی اومده ببینم و بعد باکس رو شروع کنم و بعدش تب رو نمیبندم..ممکنه زیاد انلان نشون دادنم به این خاطر باشه؟ ولی بازم..اطاعت امر میشه و به انجمن فقط اول صبح و اخر شب سر میزنم.
منتظر راهنماییت درباره نحوه تحلیل تست هم هستم :Yahoo (94): 
بازم خیلی ممنونم ازت، بهترینی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

حتما یه بررسی کنید ببینید که سوالایی رو که قبلا غلط زدید رو الان میتونید درست حل کنید یا نه. اگر بتونید حل کنید که یعنی تحلیل تستتون اوکی بوده.
بعد یه سوال دیگه، در روز مطالعه هم دارید یا فقط تست؟ اگر مطالعه دارید چند ساعته؟

----------


## Mirrorball

> حتما یه بررسی کنید ببینید که سوالایی رو که قبلا غلط زدید رو الان میتونید درست حل کنید یا نه. اگر بتونید حل کنید که یعنی تحلیل تستتون اوکی بوده.
> بعد یه سوال دیگه، در روز مطالعه هم دارید یا فقط تست؟ اگر مطالعه دارید چند ساعته؟


حتما امتحان میکنم این رو! فکر کن متست های مارک دارم رو یه بار دیگه بزنم بفهمم تحلیلم درسته یا نه..ممنون که گفتید
و من توی یه باکس هم مطالعه میکنم هم تست میزنم( ممکنه تستی که میزنم برای بخشی که مطالعه میکنم هم نباشه، یا علاوه بر اون بخش، از بخش های دیگه هم تست بزنم) و راستش مطالعه‌م خیلی طول نمیکشه..نهایت ۴۰ دقیقه مثلا برای یه گفتار زیست( که حداکثر مقداره..برای من)

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اولا که مررسی زیرو جان اعظم که وقت گذاشتی و راهنماییم کردی
> بعد یه چند تا نکته که البته امیدوارم به عنوان بهانه نبینیشون
> امسال کلاس انلاین ها و کمک کردن تو درسای داداشم به عهده منه که تقریبا هر روز 4 ساعت زمان میبره. امااا مگه میشه زیرو چیزی بگه و اطاعت امر نشه؟ چشم مناز همین فردا برنامم روتغییر میدم و شروع میکنم به 8 ساعت خوندن و توی تاپیک گزارش کار هم حتما مینویسم.
> و اینکه..من فقط تلگرام و واتسپ دارم، که البته هیچیم توشون نیست و خیلی وقتم رو نمیگیرن ولی چون اکثر جزوه هام آنلاینن توی باکس های مطالعه لبتابم روشنه و قبل از شروع باکس عادت داره به انجمن سر بزنم..که اگه نوتیف جدیدی اومده ببینم و بعد باکس رو شروع کنم و بعدش تب رو نمیبندم..ممکنه زیاد انلان نشون دادنم به این خاطر باشه؟ ولی بازم..اطاعت امر میشه و به انجمن فقط اول صبح و اخر شب سر میزنم.
> منتظر راهنماییت درباره نحوه تحلیل تست هم هستم
> بازم خیلی ممنونم ازت، بهترینی


 شرمندمون نکن این همه  :Y (744):  من بلد نیسم زیاد تعارف اینا کنم ، مرسی که این قدر لطف داری ^◡^

نه خب بهانه هم نیستن ، هرکسی ممکنه شرایط خاص خودش رو داشته باشه ، آها پس کلاس آنلاین هم هستش ، پس یه بخشی از یادگیری و ساعت های روزت میره برای کلاس ها ، خوبه پس.
اگه بتونی بازه ساعت مطالعه ات رو که الان بین 5 تا 6 هست ، برسونی به بازه ی 7 تا 9 ساعت و ازش یه میانگین 8 ساعت دربیاری بنظرم بعداز یه مدت تاثیرش رو میبینی چون قطعا پتانسیل پیشرفت کردن رو داری فقط باید حساب شده و منطقی(نه یهو انفجاری)  فشار رو روی خودت بیشتر کنی.

درمورد برسی تست ها ، کاری که من خودم انجام میدادم رو بصورت کلی میگم حالا نمیدونم درست باشه غلط باشه ولی ممکنه یسری بخش هاش بدرد بخوره یسری چیزاشم فقط تجربه ی شخصی من باشه (به این نکته هم توجه بشه که منم مثل خودت پشت کنکور بودم و خب توی اغلب مباحث یه پیش زمینه و یادگیری نسبی برام از قبل شکل گرفته بود)

مثلا آزمون بعدی قرار بود از فصل گوارش زیست سوال بیاد
مثلا بگیم براش 400 تا تست داشتم ، موقع کار کردن تست ها ، بصورت پراکنده و رندوم یا مضربی کار مکیردم ،  همزمان با زدن تست ها ، همه ی تست های زده شده روهم طبق یک دسته بندی برای خودم علامت دار میکردم (سه تا درجه ی a و b و c ، اینجوری بود که وقتی تستی رو میدم قبل از رفتن سراغ تست بعدی اول درجه ی سختی و چالشی که تست برام داشت رو مشخص میکردم کنار سوال با a یا b یا c بعدش میرفتم سراغ تست بعدی و به همین شکل ادامه داشت)  تا بعدا بدونم کدوم تست هارو زدم و بین اونایی که زدم کدوما برام چالشی بوده کدوما برام راحت بوده و کدوما هنوز جدید و نزده هستن ، موقع برسی پاسخ هام سوالایی که برام راحت و روتین بودن رو درحد روخوانی سریع چک میکردم و آنچنان زمان برای برسی شون نمیذاشتم ، اما تست هایی که توشون غلط داشتم یا به سختی به جواب شون رسیده بودم رو دقیق تر برسی میکردم و دلیل اشتباه یا چالش رو ریشه یابی میکردم ممکن بود یادگیریم اشتباه بوده باشه یا اشتباه محاسباتی یا برداشت غلط از صورت تست یا هر دلیل دیگه که بود سعی میکردم با رفع اشکال اوکی کنمش

این تست های علامت دار شده با a و b و c رو بارها بعنوان تست تکراری و مرور دوباره کارشون میکردم و خب درکنارش تست های علامت دار نشده هم علامت دار و سطح بندی شون میکردم
ممکن بود تستی که برای من درجه سختی بالایی داشت و علامت c خورده بود برای یه نفر دیگه تست آسونی باشه اما من توی اون تیپ تست و توی اون مبحث مشکلی داشتم که باعث میشد اون تست برام سطح c محسوب بشه و خب با ریشه یابی و تلاش مستمر و برنامه ریزی خیلی از تست های سطح c و b بعدا تبدیل به تست های روتین سطح a میشدن

این رو هم بگم که
بعضی از تست های سطح  C رو برای خودم داخل جزوه هام یادداشت میکردم و کلی باهاشون ور میردفتم خط فکری هاشون رو یادداشت میکردم و چندین بار مرور میکردمشون تا اون یادگیری از تست توی ذهنم تثبیت بشه و شانس تکرار اشتباهات رایج یا برداشت های غلط به حداقل برسه
ممکن هم بود خط فکری های بدردبخور رو داخل کتاب یا جایی حاشیه نویسی کنم یا داخل برگه های کوچیکی که داشتم مینوشتم و برای آزمون هام بهشون نگاه مینداختم
خلاصه ی کلام اینکه
تست هایی که برات روتین و واضح هستن رو برای برسی زیاد وقت نذار و توشون نمون ، ولی تست هایی که دارن نشون میدن یجای کارت میلنگه رو حسابی باهاشون سروکله بزن تا پیشرفت کنی همچنین تست تکراری کار کردن فراموش نشه  :Yahoo (4): 

یسری از نکات روهم دوستان گفتن دیگه من تکرارشون نمیکنم ، فعلا برم دوش بگیرم  :Yahoo (4):  بعدا اگه چیز دیگه ای یادم اوفتاد اضافه میکنم
موفق باشی

----------


## Mirrorball

> شرمندمون نکن این همه  من بلد نیسم زیاد تعارف اینا کنم ، مرسی که این قدر لطف داری ^◡^
> 
> نه خب بهانه هم نیستن ، هرکسی ممکنه شرایط خاص خودش رو داشته باشه ، آها پس کلاس آنلاین هم هستش ، پس یه بخشی از یادگیری و ساعت های روزت میره برای کلاس ها ، خوبه پس.
> اگه بتونی بازه ساعت مطالعه ات رو که الان بین 5 تا 6 هست ، برسونی به بازه ی 7 تا 9 ساعت و ازش یه میانگین 8 ساعت دربیاری بنظرم بعداز یه مدت تاثیرش رو میبینی چون قطعا پتانسیل پیشرفت کردن رو داری فقط باید حساب شده و منطقی(نه یهو انفجاری)  فشار رو روی خودت بیشتر کنی.
> 
> درمورد برسی تست ها ، کاری که من خودم انجام میدادم رو بصورت کلی میگم حالا نمیدونم درست باشه غلط باشه ولی ممکنه یسری بخش هاش بدرد بخوره یسری چیزاشم فقط تجربه ی شخصی من باشه (به این نکته هم توجه بشه که منم مثل خودت پشت کنکور بودم و خب توی اغلب مباحث یه پیش زمینه و یادگیری نسبی برام از قبل شکل گرفته بود)
> 
> مثلا آزمون بعدی قرار بود از فصل گوارش زیست سوال بیاد
> مثلا بگیم براش 400 تا تست داشتم ، موقع کار کردن تست ها ، بصورت پراکنده و رندوم یا مضربی کار مکیردم ،  همزمان با زدن تست ها ، همه ی تست های زده شده روهم طبق یک دسته بندی برای خودم علامت دار میکردم (سه تا درجه ی a و b و c ، اینجوری بود که وقتی تستی رو میدم قبل از رفتن سراغ تست بعدی اول درجه ی سختی و چالشی که تست برام داشت رو مشخص میکردم کنار سوال با a یا b یا c بعدش میرفتم سراغ تست بعدی و به همین شکل ادامه داشت)  تا بعدا بدونم کدوم تست هارو زدم و بین اونایی که زدم کدوما برام چالشی بوده کدوما برام راحت بوده و کدوما هنوز جدید و نزده هستن ، موقع برسی پاسخ هام سوالایی که برام راحت و روتین بودن رو درحد روخوانی سریع چک میکردم و آنچنان زمان برای برسی شون نمیذاشتم ، اما تست هایی که توشون غلط داشتم یا به سختی به جواب شون رسیده بودم رو دقیق تر برسی میکردم و دلیل اشتباه یا چالش رو ریشه یابی میکردم ممکن بود یادگیریم اشتباه بوده باشه یا اشتباه محاسباتی یا برداشت غلط از صورت تست یا هر دلیل دیگه که بود سعی میکردم با رفع اشکال اوکی کنمش
> ...


پس یعنی در اصل انگار مارک دار کردن تست ها رو با تعیین سطحشون انجام میدادی( ولی بعدا اکثرا سراغ تست های سطح c میرفتی ، درسته؟ و اینکه برای همه درس های عمومی و اختصاصی این کار رو میکردی؟ و مهم تر این که ایا توصیه ت هم اینه که برای همه درسا این کار رو بکنم؟

----------


## itsamirn

سلام وقتت بخیر. ببین کلن تعداد تست استاندارد برای این برهه زمانی کنکور بنظرم بین ۱۰۰-۱۵۰ س چون هنوز تو مرحله یادگیری هستین و دارین بعضی مطالب رو برای اولین بار میخونین. پس تست هاتون تو این دوره باید حالت اموزشی داشته باشه بیشتر ینی صرفا برای یادگیری. تو یادگیری هم ما اصلا نباید برامون مهم باشه تو یک باکس مطالعاتی چن تا تست زدیم این مهمه که تو این باکس مطالعاتی چقد یاد گرفتیم. پس تحلیل تست ها خیلی توی یادگیری تاثیر داره. وقتی یک مبحثی رو میخونی اولش ذهنیتی راجب اینکه از این مبحث توی کنکور چجوری سوال میاد ، نداری ولی اگه تست زدن رو شروع کنی و تست هارو ریز به ریز تحلیل کنی همه چی خیلی شیک و مجلسی دستت میاد. حالا تحلیل تست چجوریه؟ توی درسای محاسباتی من خودم اگه تست واسم سخت بود یا اولین بار بهش برخورد میکردم چند بار اون سوال رو حل میکردم و سعی میکردم خودم راه حلشو مثل معلم واسه خودم اموزش بدم. اگه اون سوال چند تا راه حل داشت سوال رو با راه حلاش حل میکردم و اخر سر تصمیم میگرفتم که این تیپ تست از این مبحث اینجوری حل بشه سریع تره. در مورد درسای حفظی هم تحلیل تست اینه که رد تست رو توی کتاب درسی دنبال کنی‌. مثلا بیای یه پاسخ نامه رو با تصویر کتاب زیستت انطباق بدی و خودت همون استدلال رو از رو شکل بفهمی. یا اگه نکته ای وجود داره به کتاب اضافه‌ش کنی البته تو این مورد نکته نویسی باید حواست باشه وسواسی نشی بشیمی همه پاسخ نامه رو اضافه کنی به کتابت. تستارو هم حتما علامت دار کن تا توی مواقع مرور به صورت زمان دار حل کنی و دیگه یادگیریت کامل بشه. موفق باشی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> پس یعنی در اصل انگار مارک دار کردن تست ها رو با تعیین سطحشون انجام میدادی( ولی بعدا اکثرا سراغ تست های سطح c میرفتی ، درسته؟ و اینکه برای همه درس های عمومی و اختصاصی این کار رو میکردی؟ و مهم تر این که ایا توصیه ت هم اینه که برای همه درسا این کار رو بکنم؟



بیشتر توی دروس اختصاصی اینکار رو میکردم ، برای عمومی ها ، بصورت مبحثی فقط برای ادبیات و عربی
والا این حرکتی بود که بصورت شخصی سازی شده من انجامش میدادم و خب نمیتونم به کسی توصیه اش کنم اما میتونی فلسفه ی کلیش رو درنظر بگیری یا اگه برات بازدهی داشت روش رو اجرا کنی

توی زیرونامه هم درموردش توضیحی داده بودم که اینجا نقل قولش میکنم :

*........نحوه تست زنی من برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار........
*
بارها شده از خیلی از بچه ها این سوال رو شنیدم که میگن چجوری وقتی فقط 2 هفته تا آزمون وقت داریم و مثلن یه مبحثی 300 تا تست داره اون همه تست رو برسونیم.... توی این بخش قراره کاری که خودم دراین شرایط انجام میدادم رو توضیح بدم

خب بی مقدمه برم سراغ یه توضیح کلی
فرض کنیم قراره از مبحث گردش مواد توی آزمون سوال بیاد و من توی کتاب تست حدود 300 تا تست دارم

اولن بگم که 300 تست برای یک آزمون همش رو نمیزدم....مثلن بعضی اوقات زوج هاش رو میزدم و بعداز زدن تست بغل سوال بین سطح a وb و c یکی رو یادداشت میکردم تا دفعه ی بعدی حواسم باشه قبلن کدوم تست های مبحث گردش مواد رو جواب دادم و با توجه به نزده هام و زده های سطح بندی شده ام (به عنوان تست تکراری) برنامه ریزی کنم

سطحa سوالایی بود که فک میکردم برام راحت بوده و به عنوان تست تکراری ای که میتونه سرعت تست زنیم رو بالا ببره استفاده میکردم
سطح b سوالایی که حس میکردم قراره دفعات بعدی هم نیاز به مرور دقیق داشته باشه و قراره چندین بار غلط بزنمش تا دستم بیاد
سطح c هم که سوالای چالشی و زمان گیر بودن تا چشم بهشون عادت کنه و سرجلسه آزمون وکنکور بتونم این مدل سوالات رو درصورت لزوم رد کنم


پس اگه توی آزمون اولم از مبحث گردش مواد 300 تا تست داشتم حدود 100 یا 150 تاش رو زدم و زده هام سطح بندیشون هم کردم + رفع اشکال و تحلیل
البته این روهم درنظر داشته باشید که اگه قراره از 300 تا تست 100 تاش رو بزنید باید پراکندگی انتخاب هاتون رو رعایت کنید یعنی ورندارید از تست شماره 1 تا 100 رو بزنید بلکه بیاید از تست 1 تا 300 به صورت پراکنده 100 تست رو بزنید تا بخش های مختلف تاحدودی پوشش داده بشه .
حالا برای آزمون بعدی که از مبحث گوارش هست به عنوان مرور از سطح بندی شده هام چندتا تست تکراری میزنم بعدش میرم سراغ نزده هام و اونا روهم سطح بندی و رفع اشکال میکنم
درضمن پیشنهاد میکنم برنامه تست زنی تون جوری باشه که مستمر و روزانه تکرار بشه تا مطالب به خوبی توی ذهنتون مرور وتکرار بشه نه اینکه یه دفعه وردارید توی یک روز یه عالمه تست بزنید و روزای دیگه هیچی....انجام دادن تکراره مستمر مهم ترین رمز موفقیت توی کنکوره.
یه توصیه ی دیگه هم اینکه تست زنی ودرسنامه خوندن رو از هم جدا نکنید و برنامه تون رو جوری پیش نبرید که چندروز پشت سرهم فقط مشغول درسنامه خوندن باشید...فرایند یادگیری درسنامه رو همراه و موازی با حل تمرین وتسته یادگیری پیش ببرید و این ذهنیت رو کنار بذارید که اول باید کاملن همه ی درسنامه ها رو بخونم بعدش اگه وقت شد برم سراغ تست اینکار درست نیست....یادگیری اصلی زمانی رخ میده که شما درگیر حل سوال میشید و اشتباه میکنید....وقتی همراه درسنامه خوندن تست های یادگیری حل میکنید و توی حل تست اشتباه میکنید یعنی مراحل یادگیری تون درحال پیشرفته و این رفع اشکال های اولیه باعث میشه تسلط های پایه ای تون شکل بگیرن .
اگه اغلب اوقات فقط درسنامه بخونید تنها چیزی که بدست میارین توهم یادگیری هست...چون یادگیری تون رو بخوبی با حل تمرین وتست به چالش نکشیدید فکر میکنین مطلب رو خیلی عالی یادگرفتید اما وقتی توی آزمون شرکت میکنید تعداد غلط هاتون بالا میره و حسابی هم وقت کم میارید.

----------


## Mirrorball

> بیشتر توی دروس اختصاصی اینکار رو میکردم ، برای عمومی ها ، بصورت مبحثی فقط برای ادبیات و عربی
> والا این حرکتی بود که بصورت شخصی سازی شده من انجامش میدادم و خب نمیتونم به کسی توصیه اش کنم اما میتونی فلسفه ی کلیش رو درنظر بگیری یا اگه برات بازدهی داشت روش رو اجرا کنی
> 
> توی زیرونامه هم درموردش توضیحی داده بودم که اینجا نقل قولش میکنم :





> *........نحوه تست زنی من برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار........
> *
> بارها شده از خیلی از بچه ها این سوال رو شنیدم که میگن چجوری وقتی فقط 2 هفته تا آزمون وقت داریم و مثلن یه مبحثی 300 تا تست داره اون همه تست رو برسونیم.... توی این بخش قراره کاری که خودم دراین شرایط انجام میدادم رو توضیح بدم
> 
> خب بی مقدمه برم سراغ یه توضیح کلی
> فرض کنیم قراره از مبحث گردش مواد توی آزمون سوال بیاد و من توی کتاب تست حدود 300 تا تست دارم
> 
> اولن بگم که 300 تست برای یک آزمون همش رو نمیزدم....مثلن بعضی اوقات زوج هاش رو میزدم و بعداز زدن تست بغل سوال بین سطح a وb و c یکی رو یادداشت میکردم تا دفعه ی بعدی حواسم باشه قبلن کدوم تست های مبحث گردش مواد رو جواب دادم و با توجه به نزده هام و زده های سطح بندی شده ام (به عنوان تست تکراری) برنامه ریزی کنم
> 
> ...



مرسی بازم کلییییی!
اتفاقا توی توضیح اولیه که دادی فهمیدم توی زیرو نامه هم گفتی. ماشالله انقدر زیرونامه جذاب و پرباره و انقدر خوندمش که فکر کنم حفظش شدم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mirrorball

> سلام وقتت بخیر. ببین کلن تعداد تست استاندارد برای این برهه زمانی کنکور بنظرم بین ۱۰۰-۱۵۰ س چون هنوز تو مرحله یادگیری هستین و دارین بعضی مطالب رو برای اولین بار میخونین. پس تست هاتون تو این دوره باید حالت اموزشی داشته باشه بیشتر ینی صرفا برای یادگیری. تو یادگیری هم ما اصلا نباید برامون مهم باشه تو یک باکس مطالعاتی چن تا تست زدیم این مهمه که تو این باکس مطالعاتی چقد یاد گرفتیم. پس تحلیل تست ها خیلی توی یادگیری تاثیر داره. وقتی یک مبحثی رو میخونی اولش ذهنیتی راجب اینکه از این مبحث توی کنکور چجوری سوال میاد ، نداری ولی اگه تست زدن رو شروع کنی و تست هارو ریز به ریز تحلیل کنی همه چی خیلی شیک و مجلسی دستت میاد. حالا تحلیل تست چجوریه؟ توی درسای محاسباتی من خودم اگه تست واسم سخت بود یا اولین بار بهش برخورد میکردم چند بار اون سوال رو حل میکردم و سعی میکردم خودم راه حلشو مثل معلم واسه خودم اموزش بدم. اگه اون سوال چند تا راه حل داشت سوال رو با راه حلاش حل میکردم و اخر سر تصمیم میگرفتم که این تیپ تست از این مبحث اینجوری حل بشه سریع تره. در مورد درسای حفظی هم تحلیل تست اینه که رد تست رو توی کتاب درسی دنبال کنی‌. مثلا بیای یه پاسخ نامه رو با تصویر کتاب زیستت انطباق بدی و خودت همون استدلال رو از رو شکل بفهمی. یا اگه نکته ای وجود داره به کتاب اضافه‌ش کنی البته تو این مورد نکته نویسی باید حواست باشه وسواسی نشی بشیمی همه پاسخ نامه رو اضافه کنی به کتابت. تستارو هم حتما علامت دار کن تا توی مواقع مرور به صورت زمان دار حل کنی و دیگه یادگیریت کامل بشه. موفق باشی


یه دنیا ممنون که وقت گذاشتی و توضیح دادی.
من به اون قسمت اینکه چجوری توی کنکور ارزش داره که از مبحث تست بیاد و پیدا کردن ساده ترین روش فکر نکرده بودم تا حالا..مرسی که گفتی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## B.R

> سلام وقت بخیر
> اونروز هم گفتم که مصاحبه رو بخونین، برای همین بود 
> مطمئن باشین به کارتون میاد و توی سکشن های " نحوه مطالعه  + سکشن نحوه تصحیح و تحیلی آزمون " هر درس، کاملا توضیح دادم که چجور تست بزنین..حالا اگر هم که کامل تر میخواین، در تکمیل صحبتای اون تاپیک عرض کنم که:
> کلا هردرسی نحوه تست زدن خودش رو میطلبه و نمیشه قانون کلی پیچوند
> اما نکته ای که مهمه، تستای آموزشی رو نیاز نیس کلا وقت بگیرین مخصوصا اگر اوایل خوندنتون هست. فقط سعی کنین با یه وقت منطقی(مثلا اگه ریاضیه دیگه فوقش 1.5 دقیقه بمونین رو سوال بیشتر نمونین) حل کنین، و بعدش دقیقا تحلیل کنین
> همه سوالات هم نیاز به تحلیل دارن! چه صحیح چه غلط چه نزده
> بعد از اینکه زدین، میرید و پاسخنامه رو به دقتتت میخونین، و هر نکته ای که داشت اگرکه جدید بود، از روی کتاب علامت میزنین یا یادداشت میکنین.






با اجازه از استارتر
میشه راهنماییم کنید ک برای مرور چیکار کنم !!!
مثلا وقتی ک ی فصل زیست تموم میشه چجوری مرورش کنم برگردم و تمام فصلو ی بار بخونم یا با تست مرورش کنم !؟!؟
منبع جدیدی برای مرور استفاده کنم !؟!؟!

----------


## WickedSick

> با اجازه از استارتر
> میشه راهنماییم کنید ک برای مرور چیکار کنم !!!
> مثلا وقتی ک ی فصل زیست تموم میشه چجوری مرورش کنم برگردم و تمام فصلو ی بار بخونم یا با تست مرورش کنم !؟!؟
> منبع جدیدی برای مرور استفاده کنم !؟!؟!


سلام عزیز
مرور رو هم داخل مصاحبم کاملا توضیح دادم و این پایین کپی میکنم برات.



> *- برای مطالعه دروس و رسیدن به محدوده بندی آزمونها چگونه برنامه ریزی میکردید و روش های برنامه ریزی خود را لطفا توضیح دهید*
> من قلم چی میرفتم سال دوم.
> سال اول کنکورم که واقعا پراکنده میخوندم و اصلااا خوب نبودش ولی سال دوم بهتر بود گرچه واقعا کم میخوندم.
> روش پیشنهادیم اینه روز آزمون رو همونطور که گفتم تحلیل آزمون باشه.
> 13 روز دیگه میموند.
> اول اینو بگم که مطالب آزمون عموما دو دسته هستن:
>  یکی مطالب جدید که آزمون قبل نیورده. و یکی مطالبی که آزمون قبل هم آورده بود و به نحوی "مشترک" بودن با آزمون قبل.
> *مطالب جدید رو سعی میکردم توی 9 روز بخونم  و توی اون 3 روز باقی مونده, از مطالب مشترک با آزمون قبل که قدیمی تر  بودن شروع میکردم به مرور. و تا آخر 4 شنبه قبل از آزمون مرور میکردم  اونارو.
> 5 شنبه رو هم که اختصاص میدادم به آزمون غیر حضوری + مطالب نهایی که مونده بودش.*
> ...

----------


## B.R

> سلام عزیز
> مرور رو هم داخل مصاحبم کاملا توضیح دادم و این پایین کپی میکنم برات.


من ازمون شرکت نمیکنم اخه 
و برنامم اصلا طبق برنامه ازمون نیست

----------


## WickedSick

> من ازمون شرکت نمیکنم اخه 
> و برنامم اصلا طبق برنامه ازمون نیست


عزیزم مشکلی نیست، همون بقیه پست هم بخونی جواب میده برات حتی اگه ازمون شرکت نمیکنی.

----------


## unlimited_2004

فکر کنم کلا وسط مطالعه پرش ذهنی زیاد داری و هی دوس داری سریع تموم کنی بری سراغ کار دیگه
این چندوقتم دیدم درطول روز خیلی زیاد آنلاین میشی (سعی کن کلا توی بازه های منظم و شرطی سازی شده اینجا بیای ، مثلا من خودم موقع کنکور از غروب به بعد آنلاین میشدم )

این زیاد چک کردن فضای مجازی درطول روز خودش یکی از سدهایی هست که کیفیت و کمیت درس خوندنت رو خراب میکنه بعدا هم که اعتیاد بشه بدتر...
خلاصه سعی کن بیشتر کنترلش کنی :Yahoo (4): 

درمورد تعداد تست هات ، نظر من اینکه اصلا تعداد تست هات رو پایین نیار
بجاش سعی کن ساعت مطالعه ات [/SIZE]رو  فعلا روی میانگین 8 تثبیت کنی این تایم های اضافه شده رو میتونی بدی به سهم مربوط به مطالعه  ، مثلا شما که قبلا 1 ساعت زیست میخوندی و 47 تا تست میزدی ، میکنیش مثلا 90 دقیقه زیست و 47 تا تست

درکل منظورم اینکه تعداد تست رو حفظ کن ، ساعت های اضافه شده رو بده به مطالعه و رفع اشکاله بیشتر

درمورد تحلیل و برسی تست هم بعدا میام یه چیزایی میگم الان از پشت صحنه اشاره میکنن باید برم :Yahoo (114): [/QUOTE]

سلام وقتتون بخیر 
من دانش آموز پایه دوازدهم کنکوریم تابستون به خاطر بیماری  نتونستم درس بخونم به خاطر همین توی فیزیک خیلی عقبم و قصد دارم از دوازدهم یکی از فصل ها را حذف کنم تا بتونم فصل های فیزیک یازدهم  رو بهترین یاد بگیرم از نظر شما کدوم فصل از فیزیک دوازدهم را حذف کنم؟؟ که به بقیه فصل ها آسیب نزنه و مبحث مشترک نداشته باشه؟!
از نظر خودم دینامیک ، ولی خب اطلاعی در مورد فصل ها و میزان سختی شون ندارم
 ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## unlimited_2004

> سلام 
> 
> تنبل خان چرا ساعت مطالعه ات رو نمیاری بالاتر ؟  از وقتی که دیدمت ساعت مطالعه ات میانگین بین 5 تا 6 گیر کرده
> اگه مدرسه داشتی میگفتم خوبه ولی فارغ التحصیلی بابا ، حداقل بیارش روی میانگین 8 ساعت
> فکر کنم کلا وسط مطالعه پرش ذهنی زیاد داری و هی دوس داری سریع تموم کنی بری سراغ کار دیگه
> این چندوقتم دیدم درطول روز خیلی زیاد آنلاین میشی (سعی کن کلا توی بازه های منظم و شرطی سازی شده اینجا بیای ، مثلا من خودم موقع کنکور از غروب به بعد آنلاین میشدم )
> 
> این زیاد چک کردن فضای مجازی درطول روز خودش یکی از سدهایی هست که کیفیت و کمیت درس خوندنت رو خراب میکنه بعدا هم که اعتیاد بشه بدتر...
> خلاصه سعی کن بیشتر کنترلش کنی
> ...


سلام وقتتون بخیر 
من دانش آموز پایه دوازدهم کنکوریم تابستون به خاطر بیماری  نتونستم درس بخونم به خاطر همین توی فیزیک خیلی عقبم و قصد دارم از دوازدهم یکی از فصل ها را حذف کنم تا بتونم فصل های فیزیک یازدهم  رو بهترین یاد بگیرم از نظر شما کدوم فصل از فیزیک دوازدهم را حذف کنم؟؟ که به بقیه فصل ها آسیب نزنه و مبحث مشترک نداشته باشه؟!
از نظر خودم دینامیک ، ولی خب اطلاعی در مورد فصل ها و میزان سختی شون ندارم
 ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Dr future

> بیشتر توی دروس اختصاصی اینکار رو میکردم ، برای عمومی ها ، بصورت مبحثی فقط برای ادبیات و عربی
> والا این حرکتی بود که بصورت شخصی سازی شده من انجامش میدادم و خب نمیتونم به کسی توصیه اش کنم اما میتونی فلسفه ی کلیش رو درنظر بگیری یا اگه برات بازدهی داشت روش رو اجرا کنی
> 
> توی زیرونامه هم درموردش توضیحی داده بودم که اینجا نقل قولش میکنم :
> 
> *........نحوه تست زنی من برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار........
> *
> بارها شده از خیلی از بچه ها این سوال رو شنیدم که میگن چجوری وقتی فقط 2 هفته تا آزمون وقت داریم و مثلن یه مبحثی 300 تا تست داره اون همه تست رو برسونیم.... توی این بخش قراره کاری که خودم دراین شرایط انجام میدادم رو توضیح بدم
> 
> ...


سلام 
یه سوال داشتم از شما 
چجوری نوسانی درس خوندن رو درستش کنیم خیلی به خاطرش از خودم عصبی میشم 
میخوام روتین روزانه م حفظ کنم تا کنکور 
حالا یه چند روز مشکلی پیش بیاد از اون خارج شم مهم نیس 
ولی اینکه هفته ای ۳ روزم اینجوری خراب شه نگرانم میکنه و میخوام حلش کنم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام وقتتون بخیر 
> من دانش آموز پایه دوازدهم کنکوریم تابستون به خاطر بیماری  نتونستم درس بخونم به خاطر همین توی فیزیک خیلی عقبم و قصد دارم از دوازدهم یکی از فصل ها را حذف کنم تا بتونم فصل های فیزیک یازدهم  رو بهترین یاد بگیرم از نظر شما کدوم فصل از فیزیک دوازدهم را حذف کنم؟؟ که به بقیه فصل ها آسیب نزنه و مبحث مشترک نداشته باشه؟!
> از نظر خودم دینامیک ، ولی خب اطلاعی در مورد فصل ها و میزان سختی شون ندارم
>  ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام ، ممنون وقت شمام بخیر باشه

میزان سختی فصل ها که بعضی وقتا سلیقه ای و براساس دانش آموز ممکنه متغیر باشه
اما درکل میشه گفت از فیزیک دوازدهم فصل 4 ساده تر از همه ست ، فصل 3 طولانی ترین فصل هست (آسون نیست ولی مطلق سخت هم نیست) ، فصل دوم مفهومات ساده ای داره که اگه خوب جابیوفتن اغلب سوال هاش روتین و قابل حل میشن ، فصل اول هم شاید بشه گفت چالشی ترین سوال ها رو میتونه داشته باشه و فرایند تسلط پیدا کردن بهش یخورده صبر و تمرین بیشتری میطلبه

از لحاظ وابستگی و ترکیب مطالب هم ، فصل اول با فصل دوم( وهمچنین برعکس) سوال هاشون میتونن با مفهومات و فرمول های همدیگه ترکیب بشن ، همچنین این دوفصل میتونن با فیزیک پایه دهم سوال هاشون ترکیب بشه....میشه گفت فصل 3 و 4 از دوازدهم مستقل تر محسوب میشن 

نمیتونم بهتون توصیه کنم فلان بخش رو حذف کنی ، صرفا یه دید کلی نسبت به فیزیک دوازدهم  بهتون دادم دیگه تصمیم نهایی رو باتوجه به خودشناسی و وضعیت خودتون میتونید بگیرید
این پست و تاپیک روهم اگه خواستید یه نگاهی بهش بندازید = *http://forum.konkur.in/thread75494.html#post1697078*

براتون آرزوی موفقیت و سلامتی میکنم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام 
> یه سوال داشتم از شما 
> چجوری نوسانی درس خوندن رو درستش کنیم خیلی به خاطرش از خودم عصبی میشم 
> میخوام روتین روزانه م حفظ کنم تا کنکور 
> حالا یه چند روز مشکلی پیش بیاد از اون خارج شم مهم نیس 
> ولی اینکه هفته ای ۳ روزم اینجوری خراب شه نگرانم میکنه و میخوام حلش کنم



سلام

تا حالا علت نوسانهات رو پیدا کردی ؟
میدونی چی باعث میشه صفر و صدی باشی ؟

مطالعه رو تبدیل به یک عادت توی زندگیت کردی یا صرفا یهو انفجاری میخونی روز بعد افت شدید میکنی ؟

این تاپیک روهم اگه خواستی بهش نگاه بنداز شاید نکاتی داشته باشه که بهت کمک کنه = *http://forum.konkur.in/thread76778.html*

----------


## unlimited_2004

> سلام ، ممنون وقت شمام بخیر باشه
> 
> میزان سختی فصل ها که بعضی وقتا سلیقه ای و براساس دانش آموز ممکنه متغیر باشه
> اما درکل میشه گفت از فیزیک دوازدهم فصل 4 ساده تر از همه ست ، فصل 3 طولانی ترین فصل هست (آسون نیست ولی مطلق سخت هم نیست) ، فصل دوم مفهومات ساده ای داره که اگه خوب جابیوفتن اغلب سوال هاش روتین و قابل حل میشن ، فصل اول هم شاید بشه گفت چالشی ترین سوال ها رو میتونه داشته باشه و فرایند تسلط پیدا کردن بهش یخورده صبر و تمرین بیشتری میطلبه
> 
> از لحاظ وابستگی و ترکیب مطالب هم ، فصل اول با فصل دوم( وهمچنین برعکس) سوال هاشون میتونن با مفهومات و فرمول های همدیگه ترکیب بشن ، همچنین این دوفصل میتونن با فیزیک پایه دهم سوال هاشون ترکیب بشه....میشه گفت فصل 3 و 4 از دوازدهم مستقل تر محسوب میشن 
> 
> نمیتونم بهتون توصیه کنم فلان بخش رو حذف کنی ، صرفا یه دید کلی نسبت به فیزیک دوازدهم  بهتون دادم دیگه تصمیم نهایی رو باتوجه به خودشناسی و وضعیت خودتون میتونید بگیرید
> این پست و تاپیک روهم اگه خواستید یه نگاهی بهش بندازید = *http://forum.konkur.in/thread75494.html#post1697078*
> ...


ممنونم از رهنمایی تون :Y (663):  :Y (663): 
خیلی خوشحالم که شما تو انجمن هستین :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ممنونم از رهنمایی تون
> خیلی خوشحالم که شما تو انجمن هستین



*_____8888888888____________________
____888888888888888_________________
__888888822222228888________________
_88888822222222288888_______________
888888222222222228888822228888______
888882222222222222288222222222888___
8888822222222222222222222222222288__
_8888822222222222222222222222222_88_
__88888222222222222222222222222__888
___888822222222222222222222222___888
____8888222222222222222222222____888
_____8888222222222222222222_____888_
______8882222222222222222_____8888__
_______888822222222222______888888__
________8888882222______88888888____
_________888888_____888888888_______
__________88888888888888____________
___________8888888888_______________
____________8888888_________________
_____________88888__________________
______________888___________________
_______________8____________________*

----------


## Dr future

> سلام
> 
> تا حالا علت نوسانهات رو پیدا کردی ؟
> میدونی چی باعث میشه صفر و صدی باشی ؟
> 
> مطالعه رو تبدیل به یک عادت توی زندگیت کردی یا صرفا یهو انفجاری میخونی روز بعد افت شدید میکنی ؟
> 
> این تاپیک روهم اگه خواستی بهش نگاه بنداز شاید نکاتی داشته باشه که بهت کمک کنه = *http://forum.konkur.in/thread76778.html*


نه صفر و صدی !
صفر کلا نمیزارم 
ولی خب افت یهو میشه چه از لحاظ ساعت مطالعه چه تست 
و میخوام این حد مطلوب که روزانه انتظار دارم برسونم رو عادتم بشه

----------


## Meti81

من دقیقا برعکسم 
ساعت مطالعه ام اوکیه ولی تعداد تستام کمه 
مثلا روزی که ۸ یا ۹ ساعت درس میخونم ۱۲۰ الی ۱۵۰ تست میزنم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نه صفر و صدی !
> صفر کلا نمیزارم 
> ولی خب افت یهو میشه چه از لحاظ ساعت مطالعه چه تست 
> و میخوام این حد مطلوب که روزانه انتظار دارم برسونم رو عادتم بشه


اون تاپیکی که بهتون معرفی کردم درمورد حفظ و پیشرفت ساعت مطالعه ، تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید

درمورد نوسان مطالعه
دوتا موضوع کلی هست که میتونه باعثش بشه
اول بحث نظم درونی و انگیزه شخص هست
دوم هم یسری نکات توی سبک زندگی که رعایت کردنش کمک کننده ست

نظم درونی و انگیزه بحثش خیلی طولانی و مفصله

اما مورد دوم ، چندتا نکته که حتما سعی کن بعنوان قانون برای خودت اجرایی شون کنی :
_اگه بازدهی مطالعه ات صبح ها خوبه ، حتما سعی کن استارت و شروع مطالعه رو صبح زود بزنی و نگه ندار بعد از ساعت هشت
زود شروع کردن اگه تبدیل به عادتت بشه خیلی روی کمتر کردن نوسان تاثیر میذاره
_بازه هایی از روز رو که انرژیت خوبه و گیرایی بالاتری داری ، این تایم ها از روز رو همیشه سفت و سخت بخون هیچ وقت توی این بازه های روز اهمال کاری نکن
_یکی از نکات مهم هم تایم های بین درسی و تفریح ها و فعالیت هایی هست که توی این تایم ها درگیرشون میشی ، توی تایم های بین درسی سراغ آدم ها یا فضاهایی که فرکانس منفی دارن اصلا نرو ، سراغ فعالیت هایی برو که ذهن و انرژیت رو ریکاوری کنن ، مثلا میتونی نیم ساعت دراز بکشی چشات رو ببندی ، یا یه پادکستی که دوسش داری و بهت حس خوبی میده گوش بدی ، یا میتونی یکم ورزش کنی و آهنگ همراهش پلی کنی و...

درکل وقتی سبک زندگیت رو جوری بچینی که محور اصلیش درس باشه و کارا و تفریح های دیگه هم براساس همون درس قرار بگیره دیگه بخوای نخوای درس خوندن عادت همیشگیت میشه و نوسان ها هم به حداقل میرسن

----------


## Dr future

> اون تاپیکی که بهتون معرفی کردم درمورد حفظ و پیشرفت ساعت مطالعه ، تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید
> 
> درمورد نوسان مطالعه
> دوتا موضوع کلی هست که میتونه باعثش بشه
> اول بحث نظم درونی و انگیزه شخص هست
> دوم هم یسری نکات توی سبک زندگی که رعایت کردنش کمک کننده ست
> 
> نظم درونی و انگیزه بحثش خیلی طولانی و مفصله
> 
> ...


خیلی خیلی ازت ممنونم زیرو جان 
نکات خوبی گفتی 
من صبح ها بازدهیم فوق العاده بالاس باید خوابم رو تنظیم کنم حتی ۴ بیدار شم این ساعت رو دوست دارم 
این نوسانی هم یکی از مهم ترین عللی که مسببش شد همین بود 
و دیگه اینکه درگیر فاز منفی اطرافیان و درگیری فکری شدم که ارتباطم هرچقد کمتر باشه بهتره 
امروز یکم میخوام استراحت ب مغز و روحم بدم تا فکرم جمع و جور شه خیلی اعصاب خردی الکی دارم 
و بعد برنامه بریزم برا عادت سازی 
زیرو به نظرت واقعا مشاوره لازمه ؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خیلی خیلی ازت ممنونم زیرو جان 
> نکات خوبی گفتی 
> من صبح ها بازدهیم فوق العاده بالاس باید خوابم رو تنظیم کنم حتی ۴ بیدار شم این ساعت رو دوست دارم 
> این نوسانی هم یکی از مهم ترین عللی که مسببش شد همین بود 
> و دیگه اینکه درگیر فاز منفی اطرافیان و درگیری فکری شدم که ارتباطم هرچقد کمتر باشه بهتره 
> امروز یکم میخوام استراحت ب مغز و روحم بدم تا فکرم جمع و جور شه خیلی اعصاب خردی الکی دارم 
> و بعد برنامه بریزم برا عادت سازی 
> زیرو به نظرت واقعا مشاوره لازمه ؟


خواهش میکنم

فقط حواست باشه اگه الان عادت به زود بیدار شدن نداری یهو نیای از فردا 4 صبح بیدار شی ، اینجوری بدنت کم میاره دوباره یه مدل نوسان دیگه هم توی درس هم توی انرژی درطول روزت ایجاد میشه
سعی کن مثلا اگه الان 7 صبح عادت داشتی بیدار شی از این به بعد برسونیش به 6 صبح ، همین جوری کم کم که ریتم بدنت عادت کرد خودش اوکی میشه ، درطول روز هم خواب طولانی نداشته باش درحد چرت کوتاه زدن خوبه اما خواب طولانی ریتم بدنت رو خراب میکنه همچنین باعث میشه کسل بشی و شب هم نتونی زود بخوابی


مشاور
توی این مورد نمیتونم نظر قاطعی بدم چون خودمم مشاور نداشتم و تجربه اش نکردم ، البته این روهم نمیگم که مشاور داشتن بده 
تا جایی که دیدم بچه ها اغلب به دو دلیل میرن سمت مشاوره گرفتن ، یکی اینکه یسری ها نیاز دارن یه اجبار خارجی روشون باشه تا کم کاری نکنن و دلیل دیگه هم اینکه یسری ها حس میکنن نیاز به راهنما دارن که کاراشون رو برنامه ریزی شده تر و مشخص تر بکنه ....دلیلای دیگه هم میتونه داشته باشه اما اغلب اوقات این دوتا دلیل هستن

اینکه واقعا به مشاور نیاز داری یا نه رو خودت باید مشخص کنی ، ولی اگه رفتی سراغ مشاور ، اولا انتخاب آگاهانه و مناسبی کن و بعد از اون هم پای همون مشاور بمون نیای چندوقت دیگه این یکی مشاور رو ولی کنی بری سراغ یکی دیگه و این روند تا آخر سال ادامه پیدا کنه

بنظرم کسایی که بصورت کلی مسیر پیش روشون رو خوب میشناسن و جدی و مصمم تلاش میکنن نیاز خاصی به مشاور ندارن نهایتا با گوش کردن به چندتا پادکست مشاوره ای کارشون راه میوفته
ولی اگه کسی بطور کل بی تجربه ست یا با ریتم کنکور و منظم تلاش کردن بیگانه ست ، این دسته از بچه ها براشون مفیده که بخوان یه مدت با مشاور پیش برن تا زیربنای شخصیت کنکوری شون شکل بگیره

----------


## Zolghadr

> بیشتر توی دروس اختصاصی اینکار رو میکردم ، برای عمومی ها ، بصورت مبحثی فقط برای ادبیات و عربی
> والا این حرکتی بود که بصورت شخصی سازی شده من انجامش میدادم و خب نمیتونم به کسی توصیه اش کنم اما میتونی فلسفه ی کلیش رو درنظر بگیری یا اگه برات بازدهی داشت روش رو اجرا کنی
> 
> توی زیرونامه هم درموردش توضیحی داده بودم که اینجا نقل قولش میکنم :
> 
> *........نحوه تست زنی من برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار........
> *
> بارها شده از خیلی از بچه ها این سوال رو شنیدم که میگن چجوری وقتی فقط 2 هفته تا آزمون وقت داریم و مثلن یه مبحثی 300 تا تست داره اون همه تست رو برسونیم.... توی این بخش قراره کاری که خودم دراین شرایط انجام میدادم رو توضیح بدم
> 
> ...


سلام 
وقتتون بخیر
شما هرروز این تستای a,b,cک قبلا مشخص شده بودن رو تکرار میکردین؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام 
> وقتتون بخیر
> شما هرروز این تستای a,b,cک قبلا مشخص شده بودن رو تکرار میکردین؟


سلام ، ممنون وقت شمام بخیر و خوشی

اره ، بعنوان تست تکراری یه مدل استراتژی خاص برای مرورشون داشتم
باتوجه به درجه ی مشخص شده هم میزان توجه و تمرکز رو برای برسی دوباره تست ها رو تنظیم میکردم
و خب این دوباره کار کردن تست ها درطول روزای هفته انجام میشد نه اینکه حتما دو سه روز آخر قبل از آزمون

----------


## Zolghadr

> سلام ، ممنون وقت شمام بخیر و خوشی
> 
> اره ، بعنوان تست تکراری یه مدل استراتژی خاص برای مرورشون داشتم
> باتوجه به درجه ی مشخص شده هم میزان توجه و تمرکز رو برای برسی دوباره تست ها رو تنظیم میکردم
> و خب این دوباره کار کردن تست ها درطول روزای هفته انجام میشد نه اینکه حتما دو سه روز آخر قبل از آزمون


مرسی از توضیحتون 
ببخشید میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدین درمورد نحوه ی استراتژی برخوردتتون با ۳ تیپ سوالی که مشخص کرده بودین برای خودتون واینکه مثلا هرروز به چه نسبتی تکراری میزدین؟بعد اینطوری شما میرسیدین ۲ کتاب رو تو مرحله ی قبل جمع بندی تموم کنید؟
چون من هم جدیدا کار شمارو دارم انجام میدم خواستم دقیقتر بدونم واینکه من هم فارغ التحصیلم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> مرسی از توضیحتون 
> ببخشید میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدین درمورد نحوه ی استراتژی برخوردتتون با ۳ تیپ سوالی که مشخص کرده بودین برای خودتون واینکه مثلا هرروز به چه نسبتی تکراری میزدین؟بعد اینطوری شما میرسیدین ۲ کتاب رو تو مرحله ی قبل جمع بندی تموم کنید؟
> چون من هم جدیدا کار شمارو دارم انجام میدم خواستم دقیقتر بدونم واینکه من هم فارغ التحصیلم


تست های سطح a رو بعنوان مرور سریع نکات و بالا برون سرعت میزدم
تست های سطح b بعنوان سنجش یادآوری و سنجش میزان تسلط ام روی مطلب بود ، اگه توشون میلنگیدم ممکن بود یمقدار سهم یادگیری و رفع اشکال رو پر رنگ تر کنم توی برنامه ریزیم برای اون بخش
سطح c هاهم که بعنوان فعال کردن سطح چالش و تجزیه تحلیل زیاد کار میشدن

نمیتونم دقیق بگم سهم شون چقدر بود چون خیلی وقتا بشته به شرایط متغیر میشد ، اما بطور میانگین شاید بشه گفت سی چهل درصد از حجم تست هام همین مرور تست های تکراری گذشته بود
بعضی وقتام که میخواستم تعداد تست رو بکشم بالا ممکن بود سهم برسی و کارکردن تست های علامت دار بیشترم بشن

رسیدن یا نرسیدنش بستگی داره حجم و کیفیت مطالعه چجوری باشه ، میشه رسوند منابع دیگه رو هم کار کرد البته برای منبع بعدی بهتره سطح بندی نشه تست ها ، سطح بندی برای یه منبع اوکیه ولی بیشتر از اون زمان و انرژی الکی مصرف میکنه

----------


## Zolghadr

> تست های سطح a رو بعنوان مرور سریع نکات و بالا برون سرعت میزدمتست های سطح b بعنوان سنجش یادآوری و سنجش میزان تسلط ام روی مطلب بود ، اگه توشون میلنگیدم ممکن بود یمقدار سهم یادگیری و رفع اشکال رو پر رنگ تر کنم توی برنامه ریزیم برای اون بخشسطح c هاهم که بعنوان فعال کردن سطح چالش و تجزیه تحلیل زیاد کار میشدننمیتونم دقیق بگم سهم شون چقدر بود چون خیلی وقتا بشته به شرایط متغیر میشد ، اما بطور میانگین شاید بشه گفت سی چهل درصد از حجم تست هام همین مرور تست های تکراری گذشته بودبعضی وقتام که میخواستم تعداد تست رو بکشم بالا ممکن بود سهم برسی و کارکردن تست های علامت دار بیشترم بشنرسیدن یا نرسیدنش بستگی داره حجم و کیفیت مطالعه چجوری باشه ، میشه رسوند منابع دیگه رو هم کار کرد البته برای منبع بعدی بهتره سطح بندی نشه تست ها ، سطح بندی برای یه منبع اوکیه ولی بیشتر از اون زمان و انرژی الکی مصرف میکنه


مرسی از لطفتون🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸

----------


## rey99

up

----------

